# Worm advice please!



## Sherlock (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi everyone,
We have been lurking for a little while, but were hoping for some advice as there seems to be a wealth of experience on these boards!

My 14 week old cockapoo Sherlock had his second lot of worming tabs from the vets this weekend (he had only advocate a month ago, and this time they decided he needed advocate and milbemax, as apparantly the nurse we saw a month ago got their advice completely wrong!). Anyway, today he has passed a few worms in his stool which look like they might be roundworms...

I know that if a human gets worms it's best to re-treat after a few weeks in case of reinfestation, and then do a bit of a deep clean to make sure all the eggs etc are gone. I plan on phoning the vets tomorrow to ask about re-treatment, but does anyone have any advice on whether I need to clean like a mad woman over the next few days? - although I suppose if he's out in the garden eating things while I'm not looking it's not going to make much of a difference? Am reluctant to put him in the bath too as he's just had his advocate on  

Any advice greatly appreciated!

Lindsay & Sherlock


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Had a dog with worms some years ago and the general advice was to stick to the normal worming plan. Certainly with normal human hygiene nothing was passed on. As long as the poo is disposed of quickly all should be well.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It should be fine, it is not unusual for pups to have worms.
I'd get him weighed in a fortnight and check he is gaining, if you are concerned check with the vet.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola had a worm burden when we brought her home. We just treated with Milbemax as per the vet. No excessive cleaning or anything. The Milbemax worked well.


----------



## Sherlock (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you! We'll carry on as normal then and get him weighed in a few weeks


----------

